# New Forum Slogan



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

I think its about time for a new forum slogan, that said

please list suggestions here, these suggestions will be eventually put into a poll

lets say that it will take 3 approvals from other posters for that perticular slogan to make it to the poll. please mark your aproval of a slogan by quoting it and replying with a







or :worship: 

also fell free to nominate the current slogan if you wish to continue it. 

Lets say the deadline for nominations will be one week from today, June 9th.

Also as a prize for comming up with the winning slogan (does not apply to current one) the creator will recieve 1,000,000,000 Ucash. Not a typo!

Good Luck
-Cris and Lakers Staff


----------



## Laker Superstar 34 (Aug 8, 2005)

I know these will suck but I'll just see what everyone thinks.

*SHOWTIME:* The Sequel (I'm pretty sure someone thought of this last time, not sure who though.)

The Mamba Squad V2


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Oh no,Remember what happend when we did this last time? Ughhh .. I'll put my suggestion in later.


----------



## sohail (May 13, 2006)

Lake Show...mostly kobe show


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

The Los Angeles Lakers
"The Team Everyone Loves to Hate!"


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

The Los Angeles Lakers
"The Other Los Angeles Team"


----------



## HuntDizzle (Nov 29, 2005)

Here's a few I got, w/ some variations.

*"LAKERS '06-'07: Taking back L.A."*

*"LAKERS '06-'07: L.A. - We Must Protect This House!"*

*"LAKERS '06-'07: Staples Center - We Must Protect This House!"*

*"LAKERS '06-'07: We Must Protect This House!"*

*"LAKERS '06-'07: Clippers who?"

"LAKERS '06-'07: Total Eclipse: Sun's Down"

"LAKERS '06-'07: The Sun's Goin' Down!"


That's about all I got for now.....
*


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Los Angeles Lakers: All heart.


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

New Dynasty: Under Construction


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Movin' On Up

Lakers: 1 REAL MVP, 11 Role Players

Ill post more later.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Hate me or love me, this is Kobe's team


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Hate Us For The Same Reason We're Loved


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

How bout Cris sucks? I like i like.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Unique said:


> Los Angeles Lakers: All heart.


 :laugh:


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

Thirty teams but only one Kobe!


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

I'd wait untill the preseason to change the slogan because if the Lakers have a subpar offseason than we might as well keep the old slogan. If they have a great offseason then the slogan should be changed to "We're Back!!!" (simple enough)


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

from last year

The Sleeping Giants Have Awaken 1 1.96% 
14 Championships and counting... 2 3.92% 
Welcome to the Projects 8 15.69% 
Welcome to Zen Town, where legends are born 0 0% 
Phil Jackson and Kobe Bryant, Round 2 6 11.76% 
The Misfits 4 7.84% 
Welcome to Hollywood 3 5.88% 
The Zen Master is back? Well it's Hollywood 1 1.96% 
The New Lakers Dynasty: Under Construction 5 9.80% 
Hollywood sequel....a story of reconciliation, redemption and reuniting 3 5.88% 
Redemption, LA Style 3 5.88% 
The revival/resurrection/re-birth of the dynasty 1 1.96% 
The Dynasty strikes back 0 0% 
Go ahead, keep doubting/hating... 2 3.92% 
No Bangwagoners Allowed 6 11.76% 
We are still the best franchise in sports 1 1.96% 
The True Hollywood Story 06 3 5.88% 
Lords of The Rings 2 3.92% 
Bow down to your masters 0 0% 
With the Zen, we will win


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

I like the one we got now


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Unique said:


> How bout Cris sucks? I like i like.


 -999999999.00 points donated to Unique successfully!

bad call brah, bad call


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Master of Zen goes for ring number ten.


----------



## West44 (Jun 29, 2005)

Laker Freak said:


> Master of Zen goes for ring number ten.


:worship:


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Cris said:


> -999999999.00 points donated to Unique successfully!
> 
> bad call brah, bad call


ouch!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

In Zen, We Trust


----------



## 9diamonds (Apr 12, 2006)

Some love us,some don't ,but respect is never a matter


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

I like the one from last year: With the Zen, we will win.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Cris said:


> -999999999.00 points donated to Unique successfully!
> 
> bad call brah, bad call


Right back at ya. OK lets stop now hehe.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Unique said:


> Right back at ya. OK lets stop now hehe.


:laugh:


----------



## essaywhuman (Aug 10, 2005)

I haven't been here in a while, but what's with all the Mavs avatars?

Is it because you all are rooting against the Heat in the finals?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Something wicked this way comes...


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

mang said:


> I haven't been here in a while, but what's with all the Mavs avatars?
> 
> Is it because you all are rooting against the Heat in the finals?


 http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?p=3627201&conly=#post3627201


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

Via Tupac, the notorious West Side Rapper:

"To Live and Die in L.A."


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Lynx said:


> In Zen, We Trust


Thats like the Kings "In Petrie we trust"

"Band of Brothers" Get it? Broth....ers........ha.........


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

Redemption, LA Style 

i like this one


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

when shaq got traded we had >> "Extreme Makeover: The Laker Edition" this year >>> "New Dynasty: Under Construction" >>>> now i think we should have "Redemption, LA Style"


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

They Who Endure, Conquer - Stolen from the Carls r. poster, haha. But I like it.

Working Hard 24/7 (in reference to Kobe's new jersey)

It's Raining Purple & Gold


If I think up of some more, I'll post them.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Raping the competition.


----------



## Laker Superstar 34 (Aug 8, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Raping the competition.


 :laugh: 

Los Angeles Lakers: Home Improvement Starring Kobe Bryant

Los Angeles Lakers: Home Improvement

Los Angeles Lakers: Mission Possible (2nd Round)

Los Angeles Lakers: Reborn

Los Ageles Lakers: The Movie (It's the home of Hollywood, right?)

Los Angeles Lakers: Los Angeles Rapers

1st two are related. I'll tryl to think of more later.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Raping the competition.


 pretty damn good


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Raping the competition.


Raping the competition 24/7.


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Raping the competition.


:worship:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Eternal said:


> Raping the competition 24/7.


 Ooooh I like this one. :laugh:


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Eternal said:


> Raping the competition 24/7.


The Lakers will have to have a flat out awsome off-season to be rewarded this slogan, because who are the Lakers raping if they stink. :biggrin: 

Best slogan so far


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

onelakerfan said:


> Redemption, LA Style


OR make it like

Redemption, L.A Style - It's Authentic


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

Shaq Attacked; but we're still here.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Since Kobe is changing his number, and him and L.O will the nucleus of our team...

Play Ball - 24/7


----------

